# Funky test.



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

To be digital 8 Bit sounds! Oh yeah, this is funky. :lmao: BUT AWESOME! [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rbAoIadEmJs[/ame] FIRST THE SLOW VERSION....... [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sV0iol3HbeY[/ame] THEN THE FAST VERSION........ [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EL_pyRHBqRQ&feature=related[/ame] Air, Le femme de argent


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

You liked that and want more? Me too! This one is awesome!  [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=79K5YVjetWw]8bitFanatic - Space Traveler ( 8-bit Sounds ) - YouTube[/ame] 8bitFanatic - Space Traveler ( 8-bit Sounds )


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DT8wKHHa5Tw&feature=related]Rhoda Scott - Nova - YouTube[/ame] They are amazing......... [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ra4kYAYCdeI[/ame] Rhoda Scott, Nova


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=axCj45dX-RM&feature=related]Martin Böttcher - Sonderdezernat K1 - YouTube[/ame] Martin Böttcher - Sonderdezernat K1


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8RzLJmEnP4c&feature=related]James Vincent - Space Traveler - YouTube[/ame] James Vincent, Space traveler


----------



## farmertim (Dec 1, 2010)

Now that you're carried away, check this out for Funky.
[ame=http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x8s97_lipps-inc-funky-town-disco_music#rel-page-6]Lipps Inc Funky town (Disco) - Vidéo Dailymotion[/ame]


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Okay, I have my moods. I spent the day working with a dear friend who loves AC/ DC and Led Zepplin and after about a billion listens, I just puked and then had to find something really off the beaten path, however, when it comes to funky, this was very popular when I was............ AGH, never mind. [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IuwxZSIS__4]Eddy Grant-Electric Avenue - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=de7RztN8N00&feature=related]Anthony King - Filigree Funk - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## kau (Sep 15, 2003)

If you're done testing I ca move this into general discussion?


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

As soon as I add these to my favorites, then I'm gonna zap em here...........


----------



## Tractor Beam (Jul 21, 2004)

That was cool!


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e0O5_JUBcH0[/ame] Rumi, Morrocan dance


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yLq7REHVSZY[/ame] Dianna Krall, Dancing in the dark


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hGJpZq1Ovd4&playnext=1&list=PL65ADEE49BCBA39F5&feature=results_video[/ame] Jannat, Gayalk, Gaitalak which means I should'a married me a Muslim gal! [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VQ159GrILSs&playnext=1&list=PL65ADEE49BCBA39F5&feature=results_main[/ame] Jannat Hob Emelak


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nJCCwkNundo[/ame] Ten Madison, Sands of time


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KWuoSTn1NTc&feature=player_embedded[/ame] Secret Garden, Pastorial


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XtK3z_BlYII&feature=fvwrel[/ame] Irina Otieva


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Guardian Angels...... eeeeewwwww! [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GzTbo1XQfvE[/ame]


----------

